# grab 'n' go



## marilou

Grab 'n' go food and beverage pantry.

Se un madrelingua mi spiegasse cosa è, veramente gliene sarei molto grata.
Si tratta di un'area della lobby di un hotel...
GRAZIE A TUTTI!!!


----------



## SweetSoulSister

Grab n go refers to food that is easy to take out of the house. So this pantry (cupboard) has food that a person can take and eat on the way to work or school.  You don't need to eat it at home, it comes in disposable packaging, it is not messy, etc.


----------



## marilou

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Fran68

Salve a tutti. 
chiedo la vostra consulenza per la traduzione di questo termine grab-and-go riferito ai sandwich o agli articoli alimentari/gastronomici preconfezionati e "pronti da portar via" Vorrei trovare un termine che riuscisse a conservare l'efficacia di grab and go in inglese, avevo tentato con "prendi e vai" ma non sono ddel tutto convinta. 
vi scrivo qui alcune frasi per dare un pò di contesto. 
Si tratta di un testo che analizza le strategie di marketing più efficaci per incrementare le vendite dello yogurt, negli Stati Uniti, una delle quali è appunto l'esposizione assieme a prodotti "pronti" come sandwich e insalate, per promuoverlo come aggiunta o sostituto al pasto. 

per esempio
"it  was a great tie-in with the grab-and-go sandwiches, wraps and salads"
"(le vendite dello yogurt) Erano strettamente correlate alle vendite dei sandwich *pronti/prendi e vai*, i cibi preconfezionati e le insalate"

XXX as well as other distributors has helped retailer bring oper-air cooler into stores for mixed merchandising of grab-and-go meals, drinks and sides such as yogurt

XXX così come altri distributori ha aiutato i rivenditori,  a portare nei negozi i refrigeratori aperti per la vendita mista di pasti *pronti/prendi e vai*, bevande e prodotti di contorno come lo yogurt. 


Che ne pensate? avete qualche suggerimento migliore? grazie infinite in anticipo 
Fran


----------



## Verse

"Pronti a portar via", "Preconfezionati", meno letteralmente "Panini e cibi preconfezionati e insalate monoporzione". Che ne pensi?


----------



## Matrap

Altre espressioni: "mordi e fuggi"- "pronti all'uso"


----------



## Fran68

Verse said:


> "Pronti a portar via", "Preconfezionati", meno letteralmente "Panini e cibi preconfezionati e insalate monoporzione". Che ne pensi?



Penso che la tua soluzione sia ottima. Forse è meglio rinunciare a riprendere l'espressione inglese e optare per qualcosa di meno letterale. Anche pronti all'uso non è male... Grazie a entrambi!


----------



## gandolfo

Matrap said:


> Altre espressioni: "mordi e fuggi"- "pronti all'uso"



I like that matrap


----------



## Matrap

gandolfo said:


> I like that matrap



Grazie dell'apprezzamento Gand!


----------



## Fran68

Alla fine ho optato per la soluzione "mordi e fuggi" e per il resto ho seguito i suggerimenti di Verse. Grazie ancora!!


----------



## Verse

Mordi e fuggi, però mi dà completamente un'altra idea... in questo contesto lo trovo strano e, semmai, mi fa pensare a un luogo dove "mangi al volo e te ne vai".


----------



## Matrap

Ciao Verse

Capisco quello che vuoi dire. Dipende un po' anche dalla frase: se si parla di sandwich allora è meglio dire "preconfezionati" o "pronti all'uso", se in vece il soggetto è il pasto non trovo nulla di sbagliato nel dire "un pasto mordi e fuggi".


----------



## Fran68

in effetti non hai torto, forse pronti a portar via è più giusto dato che qui si sta parlando di supermercati e non di fast-food. Giusto! Grazie!


----------



## Verse

Fran68 said:


> forse pronti a portar via è più giusto dato che qui si sta parlando di supermercati e non di fast-food


----------



## ray.

Fran68 said:


> dei sandwich *pronti...*Fran





Fran68 said:


> Alla fine ho optato per la soluzione "*mordi e fuggi"*





Fran68 said:


> in effetti non hai torto, forse *pronti a portar via* è più giusto dato che qui si sta parlando di supermercati e non di fast-food. Giusto! Grazie!


Salve Fran, ti stai affannando e avevi trovato la soluzione  giusta: si dice in italiano 'pasti/... *cibi pronti* (da mangiare)
_'mordi è fuggi' _non solo è errato, ha una connotazione negativa, ma è pericoloso perchè è un termine tecnico che indica un tipo di marketing.
_'pronti a portare' _non è corretto in italiano, e se lo correggi _'pronti da portare via' _diventa la gastronomia d'asporto;'take away'. Ciao.


----------



## Verse

ray. said:


> _'pronti a portare' _non è corretto in italiano, e se lo correggi _'pronti da portare via' _diventa la gastronomia d'asporto;'take away'. Ciao.



Non ne sarei così sicura. Dai un'occhiata qui.


----------



## ray.

Verse said:


> Non ne sarei così sicura. Dai un'occhiata qui.


Ciao, Verse, l'articolo citato non si applica qui: abbiamo un *aggettivo* e non un sostantivo. L'aggettivo pronto seguito da 'a' indica una azione attiva, seguito da 'da' indica una azione passiva. 'pizza a portare via' è una espressione tollerata perchè diffusa anche se 'coatta'.
*'cibi pronti a portare via' , *come dici nel post # 5, fa rebbrividire : 'cibi pronti per essere portati/mangiati '' cibi pronti da portare/mangiare' .Se si dice ' cibi da asporto' sembra coerente 'cibi pronti da portare via'. Per questo ho specificato 'pronti [da mangiare]' . In francese si dice _'pret-a-porter'_. A Roma si dicono tante cose. Con la stessa logica...
Se tu volessi potresti dire 'cibi a mangiare', te la senti? Ciao

Edit:_ 'error communis facit ius', _dice l'articolo. Quando tutti non rabbrividiranno, sarà l'espressione giusta.


----------



## Verse

ray. said:


> Se tu volessi  potresti dire 'cibi a mangiare' , te la senti?



No. Ma a dire "pizza a portar via" me la sento eccome


----------



## Fran68

Ho optato per *cibi *(o panini, o pasti, a seconda della frase) *pronti da asporto*. Per specificare così che sono già pronti, e non da preparare, come ad esempio può essere la pizza, e "pronti da portare via". Può andare? Spero di sì.


----------



## ray.

Fran68 said:


> "it was a great tie-in with the grab-and-go sandwiches, wraps and salads"
> 'andava alla grande accoppiato/ *si vendeva ottimamente affiancato*... *a panini imbottiti *[già]* pronti, sandwich** arrotolati e insalate
> *"(le vendite dello yogurt) Erano strettamente correlate alle vendite dei sandwich *pronti/prendi e vai*, i cibi preconfezionati e le insalate"
> XXX as well as other distributors has helped retailer bring oper-air cooler into stores for mixed merchandising of grab-and-go meals, drinks and sides such as yogurt
> xxx,* come altri distributori, avevano aiutato i rivenditori a istallare *[in negozio dei]* banchi-frigo per prodotti vari come cibi pronti, bibite...*
> XXX così come altri distributori ha aiutato i rivenditori, a portare nei negozi i refrigeratori aperti per la vendita mista di pasti *pronti/prendi e vai*, bevande e prodotti di contorno come lo yogurt.
> " target="WRdict">"(le vendite dello yogurt) Erano strettamente correlate alle vendite dei sandwich *pronti/prendi e vai*, i cibi preconfezionati e le insalate"
> XXX as well as other distributors has helped retailer bring oper-air cooler into stores for mixed merchandising of grab-and-go meals, drinks and sides such as yogurt
> xxx,* come altri distributori, avevano aiutato i rivenditori a istallare *[in negozio dei]* banchi-frigo per prodotti vari come cibi pronti, bibite...*
> XXX così come altri distributori ha aiutato i rivenditori, a portare nei negozi i refrigeratori aperti per la vendita mista di pasti *pronti/prendi e vai*, bevande e prodotti di contorno come lo yogurt.


Hi, franci, prendi quello che ti garba, portare non c'entra niente. Ciao


----------



## Fran68

Grazie infinite ray. Così va decisamente molto meglio! Purtroppo è la prima volta che affronto una traduzione di questo tipo, e ci sto impazzendo. il mio settore è tutt'altro. Grazie del preziosissimo aiuto!
Fran


----------



## pask46

Già che il "pret-a-manger" ancora non esiste... Ben trovato, secondo me, anche se, purtroppo, sei costretta alla doppia specificazione, "pronti" e "da asporto". Potresti azzardare un neologismo... "cibi-porta-via" ... "cibi-prendi-e-vai".
Ma, a mio modestissimo parere, continui a confondere il confezionamento dei cibi con la loro preparazione e la loro destinazione d'uso (ovviamente si mangiano tutti, ma con diverse modalità).
Se sono pronti da consumare, anche in piedi o camminando, non è comunque un problema di confezione, quanto, casomai, di praticità. Una minestra in brodo difficilmente si potrà mangiare camminando, mentre un sandwich è facilmente consumabile senza ricorrere all'uso di posate o sedendosi.


----------



## Peninsular

what about_ acchiappa-e-scappa_?


----------



## Fran68

Simpatico! Rende l'idea di cibi acquistati da persone che hanno poco tempo per scegliere (e forse anche per mangiare, dato che scelgono cibi pronti per la pausa pranzo) Grazie del suggerimento.


----------



## ☺

Prendi-e-pranzi


----------



## ray.

Fran68 said:


> , forse pronti* a portar via *è più giusto dato che qui si sta parlando di supermercati e non di fast-food. !





Fran68 said:


> Ho optato per *cibi *(o panini, o pasti, a seconda della frase) *pronti da asporto*. Per specificare così che sono già pronti, e non da preparare, come ad esempio può essere la pizza, e "pronti *da portare via*". Può andare? Spero di sì.





Fran68 said:


> Rende l'idea di cibi acquistati da persone che hanno poco tempo* per scegliere *(e forse anche per mangiare, dato che scelgono cibi pronti per la pausa pranzo) Grazie del suggerimento.


Hi, Franci, forse è necessaria una ulteriore precisazione. Ho già detto nel mio primo post che ti stai affannando inutilmente: *'pronti* a portare/da portare/ da asporto' è una inutile e deplorabile ripetizione (come ma però):
1) tutte le merci in un qualsiasi negozio sono pronte da portare via,
2) tutti i cibi nel supermarket o nel 'gastro' sono* pronti *da portare e* da mangiare*,_ se rifletti un poco
_Perchè in un 'gastro/pizzeria' diciamo* da asporto?,* - perchè quel cibo di solito si consuma nel locale, solo per quello.
Non c'è differenza tra una 'lasagna'/ una 'pizza' in un contenitore e un 'wrap' sono tutti pronti da portare e da mangiare, la differenza sta nel fatto che in un supermarket non si mangia, quindi tutto il cibo è necessariamente da asporto.

Quindi per *quei *cibi comprati in *quel banco-frigo *di quel market è assurdo aggiungere qualsiasi cosa : 'cibi pronti' basta,
altri cibi, come una scatoletta di tonno, sono pronti da portare, ma non sono pronti da mangiare: ecco la necessità di aggiungere 'pronti'(da mangiare, avevo scritto) in italiano e ' grab&go' in inglese

Ora, per completare, diamo un'occhiata a _'grab&go' _: questa espressione significa solo *'pronto per l'immediato utilizzo senza nessuna ulteriore operazione', *e forse deriva dai _borsoni-kit-di-sopravvivenza_ che si preparavano e si mettevano sotto il letto per i casi di emergenza. In caso d'incendio, terremoto etc. uno non doveva perdere tempo per raccogliere il necessario.
Ovviamente l'utilizzo è diverso in ogni caso, qui è _'mangiare'_. La differenza tra una vaschetta di parmigiana o di cannelloni comprati in un 'gastro' e un 'wrap' è che questo lo puoi mangiare subito, anche per strada, senza posate o pane o altro.

Infine _'wrap'_, ho visto che in un altro post stai cercando tradurlo in maniera fantasiosa (tortilla, piadina etc.). La traduzione più semplice è sempre la migliore , cos'è un _wrap sandwich _se non un semplice sandwich arrotolato (per evitare che cada qualcosa)


----------



## Verse

Hai ragione, ray: parlare di cibi "da asporto" o "DA portar via" p) è inappropriato, in un supermarket. Basta "cibi pronti", o, nel caso specifico: "panini preconfezionati, insalate pronte ecc.".


----------



## ray.

Verse said:


> Hai ragione, ray: parlare di cibi "da asporto" o "DA portar via" p) è inappropriato, in un supermarket. Basta "cibi pronti", o, nel caso specifico: "panini preconfezionati, insalate pronte ecc.".


Son lieto, Verse, che una volta sei d'accordo. Spero anche che quando passi da una pizzeria dove c'è scritto _'pizza a portare via' _dici al gestore che è una scritta 'coatta' e deve correggerla!


----------



## fabri85

Ah ok avete risolto...  stavo per scrivere che Ray ha pienamente ragione


----------



## Lorena1970

Mi è venuto in mente "pronto consumo".


----------

